
Show HN: Wordpress Post Navigator, top posts for the blogs on wordpress.com - cdarwin
http://www.justthink.it/wordpressTools
======
cdarwin
Wordpress Post Navigator lets you view the posts of a blog hosted on
Wordpress.com sorted by number of comments, number of likes, creation date.
You can directly link the page with a blog domain as a parameter.

------
crispytx
I was expecting something like Medium for WordPress: a feed of the top blog
posts from all the blogs on WordPress, a curated aggregator.

~~~
cdarwin
This tool is especially intended for blog owners who, on wordpress.com, cannot
show their posts sorted by number of comments or number of likes, which I find
interesting metrics.

